# Pricing for 7,500 points at HGVC Kings Land...



## Armand3 (Jun 26, 2008)

Just got off the phone after receiving an offer from an HGVC salesperson for 7,500 pts at the new HGVC Kings Land property for $23,605 - including closing costs.  They are also including 15,000 bonus points.  I've looked and seen HGVC resales with 7,000 pts for several thousand dollars less at other properties and am wondering if I'm paying way too much - even though this is a brand new property?  I haven't signed anything yet (just let them run the down payment/closing cost on my AmEx), so I should be able to back out simply enough.  I plan to use the points at different places (not just in Hawaii), so is this anywhere near a decent deal?  Is there any benefit to having the points associated with this property?

Also, are there any other questions I need to ask before signing the contract? Some posts mentioned different types of rooms - regular, plus, premier - is this something I should worry about?  Thanks.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Jun 26, 2008)

For developer pricing that is pretty good- Im surprised- they were selling 7000HGVC Waik resort at 30000 developer and half that price today resale- I think they ROFR at 14000- 

Closing costs are around 1000 - so 22000 for the brand new kingsland units - plus closing costs paid for and 15000 points you can use or you can convert into 2 round trip tickets to Hawaii is not a bad deal.

Im here in Waikoloa now last night  of three in bay Club- units are fair- Ill be in HGVC Waik tomorrow till July 6- cant wait- those units are really nice.
Kings club are under construction- so that must be the reason for good pricing.


----------



## Emi (Jun 26, 2008)

That sounds like a good price for developer. When we were there in April, they were selling 2Br Platinum (12600) for $45700. On a per point basis that is $3.62 per point. When it was initially selling, the openin gprice was $3.41 per point. So your present offer is $3.14 per point.

7500 points does not sound familiar. What type of unit and season is it? There is a Platinum season and a Gold season. You can only reserve as a home advantage in the season you own. But if you are buying for using points elsewhere, then it does not matter. But if that is the casae, why not buy resale for less than $2 a point?


----------



## Blues (Jun 26, 2008)

Check out my other thread.  I just paid $9800 for 7000 points at Flamingo, via an eBay auction.

Unless you plan to use *exactly* what you bought every year and you really need that 12 month window for Kingsland, I think you're paying way too much.  $13000 extra for that 12 month window is a steep price.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 26, 2008)

Blues said:


> Check out my other thread.  I just paid $9800 for 7000 points at Flamingo, via an eBay auction.
> 
> Unless you plan to use *exactly* what you bought every year and you really need that 12 month window for Kingsland, I think you're paying way too much.  $13000 extra for that 12 month window is a steep price.



Your offer is a good offer for a developer purchase. But I agree with Blue. Why pay an extra $13,000 if you don't have to?


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jun 26, 2008)

*Congratulations*



Blues said:


> Check out my other thread.  I just paid $9800 for 7000 points at Flamingo, via an eBay auction.
> 
> Unless you plan to use *exactly* what you bought every year and you really need that 12 month window for Kingsland, I think you're paying way too much.  $13000 extra for that 12 month window is a steep price.




I bid on that.  It was my first experience with ebay.  I learned about TS auctions on ebay and investigated ebay because of this web site.  Perhaps I should become a full fledged TUG member and not just a guest.


----------



## Blues (Jun 26, 2008)

pianodinosaur said:


> I bid on that.  It was my first experience with ebay.  I learned about TS auctions on ebay and investigated ebay because of this web site.  Perhaps I should become a full fledged TUG member and not just a guest.



Becoming a member of TUG is a no-brainer.  Best $15 I ever spent.

There seem to be quite a few HGVCs on eBay right now, for very reasonable prices.  Keep looking, I'm sure you'll find a bargain.

Take a look at this one.  You have to read through the description to discover that it's a 4800 point platinum 1 BR at Bay Club.  Currently going for about $500.  The description also says that  the reserve is $2000, which would be the most incredible deal in the world.  But you may be able to get it for $5-6000, which would still be a great deal.

Ends in 5 hours (from when I'm posting this).

-Bob

Edited to add:
Oops, I just read the text more carefully, and it's an every-other-year.  Be careful in bidding -- it should go for half of an every year unit.  BTW, I *hate* it when sellers bury such pertinent information way deep in the description.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Jun 26, 2008)

Bill4728 said:


> Your offer is a good offer for a developer purchase. But I agree with Blue. Why pay an extra $13,000 if you don't have to?



With this philosophy Bill - then everyone should just buy at less expensive resorts like the affiliate Bay Club- or flamingo (is the flamingo an affiliate?)- or scotland since they are cheaper and exchange- I think owning where you want togo for sure serves a purpose-  Im in the Bay club now and if I want to access the pools in HWV itll cost me 75.00/day. And they keep saying they may drop the Bay club- I have my home resort in Waikoloa that I always have for a week for sure plat- and I add to it by using some of my Vegas Strip points around the same price as Blue did- which I purchased for to add days- I have a feeling it will become more difficult to exchange into the Hawaii resorts in the future- especially if you have childrenIts already getting more difficult in HHV in Oahu- and Waik was more difficult at the 9 month point to get the 2 bedroom I needed. Bay Club is always a breeze- but the units are still jujst --fair- on a positve note they are roomy.


----------



## AFJAY (Feb 2, 2009)

*Kings Land*

We were on our VIP package, was offered the following.

Kings Land Platium 10,500 EOY 2 BR (Yes it's Platium)

21K, - 1800 VIP Package, and was willing to purchase our Gold 5000 EY 2 BR Las Vegas at 9k (we paid 6K)

Anyway... final cost with closing etc 10k. 7000 bonus points 

What do you all think ?


----------



## ricoba (Feb 3, 2009)

AFJAY said:


> What do you all think ?



I think that anyone who is buying from the developer, (just like I did, to my chagrin) is making a mistake.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 3, 2009)

Bill4728 said:


> Your offer is a good offer for a developer purchase. But I agree with Blue. Why pay an extra $13,000 if you don't have to?



Because if you want to go to Hawaii, specifically this resort, then it's best to own in Hawaii. Especially if you want a specific unit type, view and want to stay for a full week. I've watched the exchange availability for Hawaii and it's just not been there like it has in previous years. I suspect because the Vegas and Orlando sales offices sell those locations but push the idea that it's "easy" to exchange into Hawaii. Right now it's extremely easy to exchange out of Hawaii but not so easy to trade in, especially for a specific resort, specific unit type and specific view.

Just last month we were at HHV in the Lagoon Towers. We had a great time but, I'd rather have had a 2 bedroom unit either ocean view or ocean front and, I had enough points to pay for either. We especially prefer ocean front units. The best I could do was snag a 1 bedroom ocean view, which was great but, it's not really what we wanted. That and, as an exchanger, we were on the 8th floor rather than higher up the tower. We were afforded a lagoon side room but, again, as an exchanger I'm assuming we'd be behind actually owners for view placement. 

Because of the cost my bet would be Hawaiian owners buy in Hawaii to stay in Hawaii rather than exchange. Conversely, Vegas and Orlando owners probably exchange more frequently and, if they believe the salesmen, many may actually buy at these locations for the lower MF's just to exchange into Hawaii.

So, IMHO, if you really want to go to Hawaii more often than not, then it's best to own where you want to go and own the unit/view type you'd be happiest vacationing in.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 3, 2009)

AFJAY said:


> We were on our VIP package, was offered the following.
> 
> Kings Land Platium 10,500 EOY 2 BR (Yes it's Platium)
> 
> ...



As I mentioned in my previous post, if you're wanting to go to Hawaii and stay in this specific unit type/view, season and resort, then it's best to own there. If your going to be exchanging out of this resort more often than not, then it's expensive to own there and buy from the developer. 

After having spent a week at HHV on Oahu, it would have been better to buy there than in Vegas for us. I could easily see us traveling to Oahu each year in January or March for a week of relaxation. But, the cost difference for the unit type/view over what we own and paid for at the LV Strip location was to much to pay, so, we'll have to be satisfied owning in Vegas and taking whatever exchange we can get when we want to go back to the islands.


----------



## jestme (Feb 3, 2009)

"Buy where you want to go" is always a good policy. Although in HGVC's current world, trading into Hawaii from Orlando or Las Vegas is common, there is no guarantee that will continue. Both new resorts in Hawaii have larger point requirements than elsewhere, and that is not a fluke. Also, keep in mind, legally, what you own is what you are guaranteed. There is nothing stopping HGVC from deciding to trade everything through RCI, and getting out of the trading business altogether. I'm not saying it will happen, but if it did, I'd prefer to own where I want to go rather than own points where I have to RCI trade all the time. 
As far as "buy resale", some people at TUG tend to lean towards it. I am a "last minute" type person, and use "Open Season" a lot. The developers "bonus points" were very valuable to me, as I used all of mine in Hawaii, mostly in studios and 1 BR. 15000 bonus points would have gotten me about 5 additional weeks in Hawaii in the first two years of owning. Even at $250 / night, that is over $8K worth of bonus. That would make your purchase effectively $15K, or $2.00 / point, which is certainly not far off resale point costs.


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 3, 2009)

*Walk don't run...*



Armand3 said:


> Just got off the phone after receiving an offer from an HGVC salesperson for 7,500 pts at the new HGVC Kings Land property for $23,605 - including closing costs.



What are you getting for 7,500 points? I don't see 7500 listed on the Kingsland point chart? 
See page 101 of the Membership Guide - http://www.hiltongrandvacations.com/mg/



> They are also including 15,000 bonus points.


Bonus points are ok but you will save more overall with resale.

According to the latest Membership Guide, Bonus Points cannot be used to reserve accomodations during the Home Resort week or Club Reservation window. Bonus points cannot be transferred or assigned and cannot be borrowed or deposited into next year's account. 
See page 143 of the Membership Guide for the rules regarding Bonus points - http://www.hiltongrandvacations.com/mg/



> I've looked and seen HGVC resales with 7,000 pts for several thousand dollars less at other properties and am wondering if I'm paying way too much - even though this is a brand new property?


You will always pay more if you buy from the developer. If you want Kingsland as your home resort and have to buy now then you're going to pay much more. Kingland is their newest resort so resale listings will be limiited for the next couple of years but it doesn't mean you can't find a better resale deal for Kingsland. It just might take longer.



> I plan to use the points at different places (not just in Hawaii), so is this anywhere near a decent deal? Is there any benefit to having the points associated with this property?



I suggest that you hang out on TUG and learn about the system and timesharing before you rush into a decision. If you decide that you want to go ahead with a purchase directly from HGVC then you can simply contact HGVC for the latest offer.

HGVC has three reservation windows:
(1) Home Resort window (3 month period requires a full week reservation)
(2) Club Reservation window (9 month period requires a three night minimum)
(3) Open Season window (30 day period requires a two night minimum)

HGVC works like a floating week system during the home resort window which means from 12 months to 9 months before check-in, if you want to visit your home resort then you must reserve the exact unit size and type in the season that you purchased (studio, 1 bedroom plus, etc) for the full week based on the fixed checkin date at your home resort. There is no flexibility.

HGVC works like a point based system during the Club Reservation window which means 9 months before checkout anyone can exchange into any season, resort (including your home resort), unit size and/or type for any number of days (minimum of 3 nights). This means all HGVC resort owners have an equal chance at booking at any HGVC resort (except NYC W57) during the Club Reservation window.

To me, it only makes sense to buy Hawaii if you're planning to 
(1) primarily stay at your home resort with plans to book during the home resort period (9 to 12 months out). Don't count on last minute reservation at the HGVC developed Hawaii resorts. 
(2) need or prefer to travel during peak season - whenever the kids are out of school (Winter Break, Summer, Spring Break). 

HGVC has the right to change the Club Rules at anytime so I do believe it is important to be happy with staying at whatever location you choose as your home resort.



> Also, are there any other questions I need to ask before signing the contract? Some posts mentioned different types of rooms - regular, plus, premier - is this something I should worry about?



Read the HGVC overview on the TUG advice board - http://www.tug2.net/tugadvic.shtml (under the section titled "Clubs and Multi-Resorts")
Read Timeshare 101 on the TUG advice board - http://www.tug2.net/advice/TimeShare-101.htm
Read the old TUG threads and use the Search function to locate different topics of interest.

Welcome to TUG and Good Luck with your decision


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 3, 2009)

AFJAY said:


> We were on our VIP package, was offered the following.
> 
> Kings Land Platium 10,500 EOY 2 BR (Yes it's Platium)
> 
> ...



Just realized you bumped this old thread. I guess some of my comments above still apply.

I found an old thread that has the Waikoloa prices from last year. Post #20 from this old thread also shows the additional HGVC point values which are not displayed in the HGVC Membership Guide on page 101 - http://www.hiltongrandvacations.com/mg/

So for a total of 16K (6k you spent on the trade-in plus the additional 10K), you get a 2 bedroom (unit type XI) EOY at Kingsland. It's a personal decision. If this is where you plan to primarily stay and you plan to use the home resort window then it's not a bad deal.


----------



## AFJAY (Feb 3, 2009)

Went back and told them we were looking to cancel and just keep our Las Vegas.  They bummped it to 12,600 plat. + and 9000 bonus points EOY for $1,500 more.  We do like the Kings Land Prop. and see ourselves going there, so were happy with this and one maint. fee for now, we'll maybe look at resale in the future if we feel like we need more..

Jay


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 3, 2009)

AFJAY said:


> Went back and told them we were looking to cancel and just keep our Las Vegas.  They bummped it to 12,600 plat. + and 9000 bonus points EOY for $1,500 more.  We do like the Kings Land Prop. and see ourselves going there, so were happy with this and one maint. fee for now, we'll maybe look at resale in the future if we feel like we need more..
> 
> Jay



Congratulations on your Kingsland purchase.


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 3, 2009)

AlwaysOnVac said:
			
		

> HGVC has three reservation windows:
> (1) Home Resort window (3 month period requires a full week reservation)
> (2) Club Reservation window (9 month period requires a three night minimum)
> (3) Open Season window (30 day period requires a two night minimum)
> ...


I may change the HGVC FAQ to this wording . It is very clear and easy to understand.

Thanks


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks Bill


----------



## Bustah (Feb 7, 2009)

I think we need to get him a job fixing our member guide, we can easily shrink it down to 3-4 pages of useful information with posts like that!


----------

